# Rod & Reel protection (poll)



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

Thought I'd post a poll concerning rod & reel protection.


----------



## redbug (Jan 21, 2008)

I boat has a rod storeage rack in it so my rods are in them 
I wrap my reels in a towel when i am taking them on a plane so they dont get too scratched up

Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 21, 2008)

I use nothing! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

I use both religiously unless its a combo I don't care about anymore OR hanging in my man cave.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not - but I do remove the rods and reels from the gunnel rod holders when cruising if they might get salt spray


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

I first bought the BPS Rod Socks so as to eliminate the problem of the tangle I'd get in the rod locker on the Tracker. They eliminated all problems. Then I started using them if I was going bank fishing to protect the rods while in the bed of the truck. They're certainly not high-end rods, but I didn't want them dinged-up/broke. I also use them when the rods are in the storage rack in the garage. You can't go wrong for $3.99 each, and we use them on our 6', 6'6", and 7' rods. 

Here's a link for those interested:
rod sock

The reel covers have also prevented a few dings while in the back of the truck


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont use anything but then again I usually buy setups that are around only $100 for the rod n reel. Im sure if i bought one of them $500+ reels id be stopping by the bank after fishing and placeing it on a satin pillow inside a safty deposit box.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 22, 2008)

I use rod socks to get them to the lake, since I'm a non-boater I don't have a rod locker to keep them in and I'm this eliminates the tangles. I still get tangled once on the water and we make a long bumpy run though. I need a boat... :evil:


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2008)

I use those rod socks! Love them!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought a three pack of cabela's silicone impregnated rod socks when I got my kistler and shimano crucial. I used them for less than the week, I never end up caring about my tackle....oh well. I still use them once in a while if I am transporting a lot of rods at a time. I take all the reels off and put all the rods in one sock. I really should use them more often, my reels always have scratches on them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2008)

I use my reels very roughly, very roughly indeed. My primary bass reel, a Shimano Sedona 2500fb is on the thrird drag system, second handle and is missing all the pretty plates and such. It is almost worm out but has caught thousands of fish, so that is ok.

I do not intentionally abuse my equipment, but I certainly do not baby it. These are toosl to catch fish, nothing more. So long as they function and do their job I could care less if there are scratches, dings or they no longer are shiny

And Jake - got a new handle


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 22, 2008)

If theres not water in the bed of my truck, thats where they go. Scratches add character. I think the only time I would own a cover, was if I owned a dawia steez combo or something.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

I Use them all the time


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I Use them all the time



Mr. Shamoo - you use the rod and reel covers all the time or your rods and reels to fish with? 



Probably both :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Esquired, Its kinda hard and it takes alittle getting use to, I like to keep my pole wrapped for protection :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Esquired, Its kinda hard and it takes alittle getting use to, I like to keep my pole wrapped for protection :wink:



Oh I get it - a micro cover!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

:lol: Mr. Esquired, LMAO :lol: YUP


----------



## little anth (Jan 23, 2008)

esquired said:



> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Esquired, Its kinda hard and it takes alittle getting use to, I like to keep my pole wrapped for protection :wink:
> ...





lmfao :lol: :lol:


----------

